# NISSAN MURANO ECU



## Columbus (Aug 7, 2013)

I am looking for this Murano ECU and cannot seem to be getting anywhere. 










































Please help and thank you very much
Columbus

Gaborone
Botswana


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your images aren't working. Have you tried?: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Columbus (Aug 7, 2013)

Let me try this. I am still a newbie to this forum and it's workings.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8j6y5atd69169li/AABthaQyyvh10a5M6MZ82NDsa?dl=0

I will wait to hear from you guys if this is working.
Thakns


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that worked. See that you're from Botswana. I can't help you much there.


----------



## Columbus (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sure you can. I can buy on line and pay shipping. Have done it many a time from all over the globe.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, in the USA, I use this for used parts:

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

And this for new Nissan parts:

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did not think it would be hard to find given that there are tons up on EBAY.
Maybe it would help if you specified your year, model, engine type and if its awd.

Good luck


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I see there is a dealer in your country. Why not call their part department and see if you can get the part number from them. Otherwise see if they can reprogram one you might order from overseas. I would think they all fit. Yours looks no different, but does have a different part number. 
Also does yours have a cvt transmission?


----------



## Columbus (Aug 7, 2013)

I cannot get a matching number on EBAY. I think I need to find an equivalent but that comes from deeper knowledge of the units which I lack. The local dealer is not able to help. I am sure the dealer can reprogram one if I get it but let me keep you posted. I would like to try the sites supplied by smj999smj first.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Columbus,
Not sure why the dealer cannot help you, but if you want help here you will need to specify what year, engine and transmission you have.


----------

